# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  استاذ جامعي يطلب الحماية من ابنة

## ادارة المنتدى

أستاذ جامعي مسن تقدم قبل أيام بشكوى للحاكم الإداري في عمان بحق ابنه الوحيد، طالبا حمايته

أكثر...

----------

